# Little Girl (pencil portrait)



## dhammika (Jun 10, 2017)

realistic pencil drawing on high quality paper A4 size


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

Traffic NYC is one among New York’s premiere Children’s illustration Agencies. Their Kid’s Illustrators agents are dedicated to finding you the proper creative person for your inventive desires.


----------



## Rish (Aug 28, 2017)

Beautiful... Perfect


----------



## TheRulesHaveChanged (Aug 25, 2017)

Quick CC:

Face proportions seem to be a little off (of the drawing not the girl) - Eyes, ear, forehead

Beautiful work on hair. - Particularly on the hairline

Needs to be photographed better. - The sunlight is taking away from the bottom left hand corner. The drawing tools should sit beside the drawing instead of on top of it (or at least a little closer to the corner).

Cheers


----------



## MrUnecht (Oct 5, 2017)

dhammika said:


> realistic pencil drawing on high quality paper A4 size


The blue color gives it a scary look 

But it looks very good wow!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

MrUnecht said:


> The blue color gives it a scary look
> 
> But it looks very good wow!


The blue might be the photo or lighting.


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

It's very beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Daniela455 (Jun 2, 2018)

omg, it's great... I think so


----------

